# Your Laney Ironheart impressions.



## icos211 (Dec 24, 2012)

So after finding out about this amp's existence through Ola Englund posted his amp demo of the Ironheart,



I wasn't extremely interested in this amp. Mainly because of his ENGL Retrotube video made me gas so hard I prolapsed, and this was the video that came directly after. However, recently Keith Merrow posted his own demo of the very same amp



and I was intrigued enough to do some research. Upon Googling the amp, I come to find that it is only 1,000 USD. My jaw hit the floor and my prolapse stitches busted open. While this may not be in the "Im gonna go out and buy this right damn now" price range, it is definitely affordable as fuck. Much more feasible than the Fortins or the ENGL's or even the Peaveys that have recently been the objects of my desire.

So I've come here to my favorite authority on everything metal, SS.org, to get some of y'all's impressions/advice. Mainly, is this something that you'd take over a Bugera 333XL, 6262 or Trirec, for $400 more. Or is it even worth it at all?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Dec 24, 2012)

I havent tried it. A buddy of mine just ordered one, without even trying one out first.
The retrotube is double the price though. And i bet the gap is even greater in the states.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Dec 24, 2012)

Love the Ironheart 120 head. It sounds great through celestion speakers IMO.

Lead Channel Cab comparison

Lead channel in mix cab comparison

Cabs in order (same both times) are Blackstar S1412b (v30s) Marshall 1960B (T75s), EVH412 (Greenbacks).

It is super tight, the handle design is great, and I really enjoy the tone - cuts through great in a band situation. It also has a very smooth volume taper and is easy to use at home. For the money I think it is the best metal amp in the UK at the minute IMO.

If I'm being super picky the _only_ issue is the clean channel only has a volume and shares the crunch EQ - but if you like clean cleans then you're sorted - because that is pretty much what that channel does.


----------



## Greatoliver (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the 60 watt version and I like it a lot. I've stuck EL34s in it, and gives me really nice cleans, and a great tight metal tone. The rhythm channel fits inbetween, and really I don't want for anything more. I'm not really that experienced with comparing it to other amps as the only other amp I've played is a 6505+. The wattage control is extremely useful when volume is an issue.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Dec 24, 2012)

I swear by mine. A lot more versatile than you think, and the boost function along with the attenuator are great features.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is another one I tracked on Saturday. I just did a quick edit so the guitars come in one at a time so you can hear what each is doing.

More Laney IRT120h lead channel tones

Settings are (for all tones): 
Lead channel
Gain 7
Bass -2
Middle -1
Treble +2 (shift engaged)
Lead volume 2
Dynamics 1/2
Tone +3.5
Watts Full

No boost. Some filtering below 70hz. 1db cut around 400hz and 1db boost around 2khz.

Start of clip - Gibson Les Paul Trad Pro w/ BB3 -> Left speaker EVH412 (greenbacks), Right speaker Blackstar S1412B (V30s) 

Overdub - MIM Telecaster w/ Dimarzio Area T -> Blackstar S1412B (some delay added in Logic)

Main riff is MIM Tele w/ Blackstar cab on Right, Les Paul w/ EVH412 on left

I got mine used on Ebay, and had only heard the Ola clips before purchase. I figured since I sort of liked the tones he got through the stock cab I could get it to work through my own cabs. When I picked it up the guy had it put through a Harley Benton 2x12 with V30s to show it was working, and the second I heard it through that I was floored for the price. Even at full price it is a serious bargain IMO. If you like tight metal tones and clean clean sounds it can do that very well. The crunch channel is pretty versatile too, you can get classic rock tones out of it, as well as tones similar to those you get on the lead channel.

The lead channel is darker on top and has more bass than the Crunch channel. The crunch channel has a bit less bass and mids but has a really nice presence and high end. My preference is to use the Lead channel, as it really nails the dark tight modern metal sound very easily IMO, but the Crunch channel has more than enough gain to be used as your main rhythm tone too.

In the vein of Harmony Central reviews - if stolen I'd buy another!


----------



## will_shred (Dec 24, 2012)

I was kind of wondering about this also... hows it compare to ENGL amps? I really want an ENGL, but if I can get something like it for less $$ i'll be happy


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 24, 2012)

The sound to me is really good, it reminds me of an ENGL mixed with a 5150 with its own grainy sound. 

Nice mids, not harsh, just smooth and cutting, very cool.

Glad to see Laney back in the mix, with a modern style amp.


----------



## traditional (Dec 24, 2012)

will_shred said:


> I was kind of wondering about this also... hows it compare to ENGL amps? I really want an ENGL, but if I can get something like it for less $$ i'll be happy



It's definitely not an ENGL, doesn't sound like one at all to me. I got to play the 120-watt version for an hour or so and got some pretty nice tones out of it, however, it's a british amp by all means. I love it, and would own it, but it's not an ENGL. =[


----------



## op1e (Dec 24, 2012)

Can the reverb just be set to the clean channel? A feature I like about the 333xl.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Dec 25, 2012)

op1e said:


> Can the reverb just be set to the clean channel? A feature I like about the 333xl.



No unfortunately not-I tend to use external FX for that sort of thing, and I'm going to eventually use my line 6 flextone III for cleans and have an A/B switch between the two!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 25, 2012)

will_shred said:


> I was kind of wondering about this also... hows it compare to ENGL amps? I really want an ENGL, but if I can get something like it for less $$ i'll be happy



ENGL is more smooth sounding amp.

Ironheart sound quite gritty from the demos I've heard. sound quite opposite to ENGL's approach of tone.

from the demos I've heard on internet.
I think Ironheart somewhat between 5150 type and Mesa mark type of tone.
(lead channel)


----------



## Thyrif (Dec 25, 2012)

Ive tried the Ironheart next to the vh100r for two hours wth a friend. The Ironheart is definitely a big step up from the bugeras, and sounds a bit more organic to me than my engl (the vh100r more so even). The Ironheart was a bit more modern than the vh100r but not cold like a powerball or something. We really liked it for metal, but the vh100r more for hairmetal (so he got that one).

The only thing I didnt like was that the master volume/atttenuator didnt really sound good under 8 o clock, from 9 it started sounding great. Also, turning up a lot of gain and then adding the boost (also fairly dimed) seemed to get minor weird sort of compression or something, but youll never need to dime both gain and boost anyway.

the push pots are great to tune the frequency response to your guitar.

All in all a great amp though, for a great price! (650 and 850 euros here )

edit: just dont use the cheap 70/80s cabs from laney, try a v30 marshall or something.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Dec 25, 2012)

Thyrif said:


> We really liked it for metal, but the vh100r more for hairmetal (so he got that one).
> 
> The only thing I didnt like was that the master volume/atttenuator didnt really sound good under 8 o clock, from 9 it started sounding great. Also, turning up a lot of gain and then adding the boost (also fairly dimed) seemed to get minor weird sort of compression or something, but youll never need to dime both gain and boost anyway.



I agree RE: your VH100r vs Ironheart impressions. I think it is due to the way the gain saturates on the amps. Both are awesome amps!

Re: Master/attenuator (watts control) - I always run this on full. To play metal you need headoom and bass response - both of which require high wattage regardless of volume. The only reason I'd turn down the watts control for metal would be to practice somewhere very quietly. For recording or playing with my band the watts control is always full for me, with volume controlled by the channel volumes.

With regards to the boost the weird sound is what would happen to any amp if you put too much signal through it. The thing about the Ironheart boost is that it is fairly linear, so it will boost all frequencies (including bass) unlike a tubescreamer, which will mostly boost mids and cut bass. I think the marketing was a bit misleading on this point. The boost will boost volume on lower gain (and clean) settings but will saturate higher gain settings. If both gain and boost are too high you will get extreme compression, or 'pumping'. If you were to put a very loud linear boost in to any valve amp set to high gain the same thing would happen.

One trick I use for the boost is to set it so that when used my Tele is as loud as my Les Paul on the clean channel for playing with a band. Otherwise, I don't use it on the gain channels as I'd prefer to use a Tubescreamer. In my opinion a Tubescreamer is only needed to further saturate the amp/change tone, as far as tightness goes the Ironheart is already very tight!

In the UK the IRT120 is about £649 - which is about £100 cheaper than the EVH 50 watter. They sound very different but if you need a loud clean and you need individual volume controls I think the IRT120h is much better value for the gigging metal guitarist in the UK, and I still really like the tone too.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 25, 2012)

will_shred said:


> I was kind of wondering about this also... hows it compare to ENGL amps? I really want an ENGL, but if I can get something like it for less $$ i'll be happy



I've had a Fireball, 6505+, and currently an Ironheart 60.

The other 2 amps are much more compressed in their gain, the Engl more smooth, the 6505+ more gritty. The Laney is a more modern take on a british tone, IMO: open mids, tight bass, sharp highs. It's every bit as tight as an Engl, and has a ton of gain, though.

This amp can(and does) sound huge, but it has it's own unique "Laney" voicing. I pass on the onboard boost and run a TS variant in front of the amp, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

I know what amp I want now...


----------



## icos211 (Dec 26, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know what amp I want now...



Me freakin too...


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 26, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know what amp I want now...



Doubt it!


----------



## wakjob (Dec 26, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Doubt it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll just put it on my list of amps I want but will never get.


----------



## lust of decay (Feb 17, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> Here is another one I tracked on Saturday. I just did a quick edit so the guitars come in one at a time so you can hear what each is doing.
> 
> More Laney IRT120h lead channel tones
> 
> ...



those settings sound like pure garbage through my irt60 212. like horrible lol. i guess... with the factory speakers, i want be getting any kind of tone like you got. i have to say... i'm not a fan of the factory loaded speaker at all.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Feb 17, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> those settings sound like pure garbage through my irt60 212. like horrible lol. i guess... with the factory speakers, i want be getting any kind of tone like you got. i have to say... i'm not a fan of the factory loaded speaker at all.



Well, as always you have to EQ with your ears not with your eyes. Also that is for a 'studio' tone, where the goal is specifically to get the best sound through the mic. I generally run a bit more mids and a little less treble when playing with a band than I would for a studio tone. Another caveat for any tone I post is that I use low output pickups and my picking hand attack is very heavy for rhythm work.

I'm using my IRT120h through a Laney TT412 at rehearsal at the moment, and that cab has a V30/Seventy 80 x-pattern and is standard sized.

I can't be 100% certain until rehearsal on Thurs (amp is there), but I think my settings for rehearsal are nearly flat on both channels, with Tone +1.5 and dynamics about 6. 

I'm running the gain about 7 on both channels, and using a Visual Sound 808 boost as needed (not all our songs need *that* tone).

It is a two guitar band, the other guy uses a HT100 in to a 1960a. His sound is a lot warmer and fuzzier than mine, whereas I have quite a tight cutting tone. For the parts we play (I do the lead and more complex parts, he does the big chords) the setups compliment each other, but I definitely prefer my IRT.

What I will say is that every time I've read someone saying they dislike the Ironheart it has been the 60 watt 2x12 combo they've used. There must be something about the stock speakers or the combo enclosure that doesn't do the amp justice.


----------



## lust of decay (Feb 17, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> Well, as always you have to EQ with your ears not with your eyes. Also that is for a 'studio' tone, where the goal is specifically to get the best sound through the mic. I generally run a bit more mids and a little less treble when playing with a band than I would for a studio tone. Another caveat for any tone I post is that I use low output pickups and my picking hand attack is very heavy for rhythm work.
> 
> I'm using my IRT120h through a Laney TT412 at rehearsal at the moment, and that cab has a V30/Seventy 80 x-pattern and is standard sized.
> 
> ...



i think your right. speakers need to be changed. maybe one g175 and a v30. i tried selling on ebay and got low balled to death. i guess im stuck with the amp. i tried setting for one of those videos... the second one... and it sounded pretty good. of course it's balls to the wall... loud as hell lol


----------



## lust of decay (Feb 17, 2013)

anybody using a boost with this amp? i was leaning toward a maxon od808


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 19, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> anybody using a boost with this amp? i was leaning toward a maxon od808



I run an MXR Custom Badass Modified OD in front of mine, works great. Being able to control the low cut is kinda important with the Laney, because it's already very tight in the lows.


----------



## rick_fears (Nov 25, 2013)

Im running a bbe green screamer a biyang compressor and an isp deci in front of the amp. Gets pretty beastly. The built in boost is marketed incorrectly. It wil NOT have the same effect as a tube screamer. I use it to fill out the sound and give it more body. It does a great job at that when used moderately.


----------



## Wilson9410 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys. What settings do you use for youre lead, rhythm and clean channels? I am using an orange ppc412 but cant seem to get a good tone. Im using the 120w if it helps. Does it have to be really loud before it sounds good? I use it on 1w


----------



## ke7mix (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the 60 W model. I love the clean channel, and use the rhythm channel for rhythms. If playing modern metal with this amp it NEEDS a boost, something with mid or high/low controls. My favorite part about the head is the gain is really smooth sounding. It isnt as aggressive as a 6505+ or a 5150 but the gain of the IRT is way less fizzy. The Push/Pull EQ knobs also help a tone for fine tuning. Plus for 700-800 new its a great deal.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 6, 2015)

You guys should probably direct yourself to the Ironheart thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/257231-laney-ironheart-owners-thread-14.html

Plenty of good information in there.


----------

